# Sorry Reo apologize for doing this



## Reble (Dec 13, 2011)

update :



REO said:


> His appt was at noon. I've been sitting here waiting, ready to jump out of my skin or be sick from nerves!
> 
> I just heard from Karrel. He was in there 3 hours!
> 
> ...



I cannot believe this woman, such a big heart, to be able to do the games, secret Santa etc.

and already have so much on her plate.

Her husband been having trouble with his knee after a accident in November and still is healing.

Herself with gall stones, I feel guided in asking people to give a big hug and thanks along with some good thoughts and prayers for them both.

Reo you are such an amazing woman and sure hope you do not get upset with me doing this.

I sure believe more good thoughts and prayers will change things for you both in the New Year.




This is what our Forum family is for.

Added



REO said:


> I was doing other things and Mary told me she'd posted. I came here and found this. I read through the thread with tears running down my face. Thank you all so much! You all mean the world to me!
> 
> I've only told a few about this. Nov 17th Karrel was on the ground working on a truck. His boss and another guy was standing beside him. A co-worker got into his truck and drove off without looking where he was going. The 2 men jumped out of the way, but the fully loaded semi truck's dually wheels ran Karrel over. He had to go by ambulance to the ER. He was very lucky! Just his foot & ankle got hurt! Two broken toes. But it was more of a mess than that. I knew he had soft tissue damage. I knew it was much more. He's been on crutches this past month. It's been hard. I've been trying to do all the work here myself. The guy that ran over him comes when he can to help hay the horses. (where he ran over and ruined my antique street lamp)
> 
> ...


----------



## supaspot (Dec 13, 2011)

Reo I will gladly send prayers and warm healing thoughts to you and your family , you have always been most welcoming , helpful and friendly to me since I joined this forum





hugs to you and yours x


----------



## New mini (Dec 13, 2011)

Will also add my prayers and thanks for doing all this for all of us.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 13, 2011)

Huge hugs comming your way!! I hope your hubby heals quickly from his injuries! And that you feel better as well



! Prayers and loving thoughts from our family to yours!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 13, 2011)

Robin is an amazing woman who ALWAYS puts others before herself...Just seeing her name on a post I know I will smile...such a warm welcoming human being she is to all...





I hope you and your hubby heal and have a wonderful new year ahead!! You so deserve it!!


----------



## Bingo's Buck (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope you, and your husband get feeling better soon!


----------



## ShashwatAcres (Dec 13, 2011)

Prayers being sent for Reo and her husband for healing thoughts.Reo is an amazing woman huge hugs coming from here for them as well


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 13, 2011)

I cannot imagine Lil Beginnings without REO. Best wishes for speedy recovery for hubby and for you to get healthy also. We all love you here so bask in the warmth this Christmas Season and into the new year.

Prayers and hugs

Angie


----------



## kaykay (Dec 13, 2011)

Sending prayers to you and your hubby! You are an amazing woman!

Kay


----------



## little lady (Dec 13, 2011)

((HUGS)) REO...my thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband. You have always made me feel so welcomed here and have such wonderful advise to share.


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 13, 2011)

Sending healing prayers to you all. Thank you for all you do!!!


----------



## Sandee (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, Robin, so sorry to hear of your troubles. I'll bet that what you do actually cheers you to do it. Thanks for all the effort on here and you'll be in our prayers.


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis (Dec 13, 2011)

Hugs your one of the first names i look for every day on here lol your always so helpful and kind


----------



## Jill (Dec 13, 2011)

{{{Robin}}}, my friend. I am thinking of you!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 13, 2011)

Hugs and prayersfrommy home also!!!! Reo is a wonderful lady.I have spoken to many times and so glad i meet her and found this site.


----------



## Equuisize (Dec 13, 2011)

Robin, Adding my good thoughts and best wishes for

you and hubby to be feeling tip top,again, very soon.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 13, 2011)

I too would like to say thank you for all your hard work , may 2012 bring you health, wealth and joy (or was it health, joy and wealth.)


----------



## Mona (Dec 13, 2011)

As you already know, I am sending my continued well wishes and prayers for you and Karrel, Robin.


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 13, 2011)

LB wouldn't be the same with out Robin!





Hugs and prayers


----------



## sundancer (Dec 13, 2011)

Prayers and hugs for a wonderful person. Hoping for healing and quick road to recovery for both of them!!! Happy Holidays

Julie

Victory Pass Stables

Maine


----------



## Genie (Dec 13, 2011)

There are a few people out there that always seem to be there for everyone and are the first to step up.

Thanks for all you do and sending prayers that you have the strength to carry your load.


----------



## bannerminis (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for everything you do for us all here on LB. You are amazing.

Hope you and your hubby feel better soon.


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2011)

I was doing other things and Mary told me she'd posted. I came here and found this. I read through the thread with tears running down my face. Thank you all so much! You all mean the world to me!

I've only told a few about this. Nov 17th Karrel was on the ground working on a truck. His boss and another guy was standing beside him. A co-worker got into his truck and drove off without looking where he was going. The 2 men jumped out of the way, but the fully loaded semi truck's dually wheels ran Karrel over. He had to go by ambulance to the ER. He was very lucky! Just his foot & ankle got hurt! Two broken toes. But it was more of a mess than that. I knew he had soft tissue damage. I knew it was much more. He's been on crutches this past month. It's been hard. I've been trying to do all the work here myself. The guy that ran over him comes when he can to help hay the horses. (where he ran over and ruined my antique street lamp)

We can't afford for him to not work so he still goes to work. I've been trying to sell more horses to lighten the load, but you know how that goes!

His foot has been huge and purple and bleeding all these weeks. It's very upsetting! It's been slowly getting better.

He's had his 2nd Dr appt for the 13th (today) I kept trying to get him to go in before then but he refused (MEN!)

He had been hiding it from me. Well yesterday (his birthday) I MADE him show me. I had no idea that the flesh on the side of his ankle had died and fallen off, leaving a huge, deep wound! It's beyond words horrible! I screamed OMG then chewed him out for not going to the Dr etc. I took a pic of it. Then he left for work and then I broke down and bawled for hours. I'm SO scared!

I sent the photo to his boss, my mom and a few people who I'd told about the accident. My mom hit the roof and called Coke and talked to him and MADE him go to the Dr yesterday. They sent him home to come back today. He just got home. All they did was give him new bandages. He'll go to a wound specialist in a day or two and the have to go to OKC for surgery soon. I don't drive so that co-worker had better come help me!

I'm hoping that after he gets better from whatever they do to him, that I can get my gallbladder removed. I've been having a lot of pain and unspeakable stone attacks since July 4th.

Thank you ALL. I've been so stressed out. I'm so lucky to have my friends.

I love you all!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I wish I could throw my arms around you and try to absorb some of your pain. Hope this guy can help you on the farm, and Hubby gets better soon. I also know how painful gall stones can be, so I hope you can find some relief soon. I'm sending hugs, prayers and well wishes for you and Hubby!


----------



## ohmt (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you for all that you do! You are appreciated and loved





I hope your husband gets better soon and that you feel better as well.

Take care!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww REO, I'm sorry for your struggles. I think its time for Karma to kick in and pay back some of that good you do in the world so I'm going to wish very hard for you and your husband to receive some of the magic this season is so known for.

May you know all the joy, peace, good health and prosperity you so deserve.


----------



## Magic (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you all realize that Robin draws those pictures like on the fishing game? Not from anything she looks at, but from her imagination? They look like they should be in a book!

And I ordered some of the wooden boxes that she decorates for my young grandchildren and OMG, are they GORGEOUS! Too nice for the kids to play with, we'll have to keep them up until the kids are old enough to care for them properly. Check out the artwork Robin does, it's really incredible!

I'll be keeping you and your husband in my prayers, Robin. A lady was just run over by a bus locally and her legs are so crushed that they may not be able to save them.



An angel was definitely watching over your husband when he got run over by the semi truck, but the lack of decent medical care since then makes me worry for his foot. I've seen the pics and it's like someone took a fistful of flesh out of the side of his foot and ankle, it's horrendous. *shudder*

Robin, you have such a generous and giving heart, I hope that you and hubby finally get a break and recover. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## minifreishorsefarm (Dec 13, 2011)

Prayers for you and your husband both. Cant even imagine what you are going through.

Marsha


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 13, 2011)

Robin and Karrel are as nice of folk as you could ever hope to meet.






As my mom would have said "just good people." I love you Robin! Hugs


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish I were close enough that I could come help you feed and stuff at night. I don't know how he is living with his foot the way it is. It scares me too. I pray that the surgery comes soon and you are able to get your surgery too.


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, Robin, I am sorry about what you and your husband are going through. I can't even imagine how stressful that must be, and yet you keep posting on here like everything is fine. Sending prayers that you both have speedy recoveries.

Mary


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2011)

Rpbin, as you already know you and hubby are in my good thoughts and prayers for good health and quick recoveries for the BOTH of you and may 2012 be a good year for this. Gall bladder surgery is not what i used to be....modern technology and laparoscopic surgery makes for a quick surgery and healing. Go get it done as soon as you can. Thinking of you.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 13, 2011)

If there were any way I could pack my duds and come over there to take care of you and your "family" so you could have your surgery, I would be there tomorrow. Just wish there were some way. All I can do is pray and pray I will.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 13, 2011)

Robin, Feel the LOVE yet?



Sure hope so because you deserve it!


----------



## joylee123 (Dec 13, 2011)

Reo,

Hugs, prayers and warm healing thoughts being sent your way for you and your hubby both



:wub






ray





Joy


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 13, 2011)

Huge {{{{HUGS}}}} Reo. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this right now.



ray



Healing prayers are being sent to you and your Husband for a speedy and complete healing.




Thank you for all that you do for each of us.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 13, 2011)

REO; when I read your post of everything that happened and was going on; I just felt like crying. How difficult. I just wish I could do something. I can pray though; for both of you. I know many of us on here will be. Keep that in mind and perhaps that will help you also. You have done so much to give the rest of us a fun and Merry Christmas-I just Pray the God will pour many many many blessing upon you this Christmas and touch and heal you both. With Love and Prayers-


----------



## Connie P (Dec 13, 2011)

Sending prayers your way Robin, for both you and Karrel. Take care.


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2011)

I DO feel the love.



It's the LOVE here that keeps me here.

Thank you all for the prayers. I know they'll help.





The latest is, he has an appt on Thursday with a wound specialist to assesss how to try to tackle it. Then he will be refered to a surgeon and have to have surgery. It isn't a small wound. It looks to go almost to the bone. It looks so bad only the strongest stomached people can bear look at it.

Anyone who'd like to see (and be WARNED!) *email* me.

I'm so hurt FOR him, I can't hardly stand it.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Robin, I am so sorry for all that you and your husband are going through, I hope they will be able to get him healed up and that you will be able to go and have your surgery so you can feel better too! (((hugs)))


----------



## cassie (Dec 13, 2011)

hugs and prayers going to you n your hubby REO!! you are the most amazing person!!






we all love you so much!!


----------



## tea cup (Dec 13, 2011)

Robin - Special thoughts and prayers for you and your husband. Please let me know if I can do anything for you - I am not near your home, but I am near Oklahoma City. I also work in the medical field - I am a nurse in spinal and orthopedic specialty - so let me know what they tell you and where they send him. Just e-mail or call any time.


----------



## rockin r (Dec 14, 2011)

Boy, what a year this has been Sister! You know we are here for the both of you. I can't do much at a time because as you know, I am now walking with my handy dandy cane, but I will do as much as I can to help. Also I am free on Fridays if you need a ride to OKC, your limo awaits you! Im just an email away..Things have just got to get better soon. Christmas magic is in the air. I will ask Santa to be extra nice to you both...{{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2011)

I add my prayers and best wishes.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 14, 2011)

Both of you are in my prayers. Hopefully soon you will be able to take care of your gallbladder. I know the pain you have been in as I had the same problem and have just had my gallbladder out the first part of November. Just hang in there and I'm sure both of you will get better with all the prayers you are getting.

Georgia


----------



## wingnut (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm really glad you posted this. We can't help if we don't know! Even if our help only consists of prayerful thoughts going REO's way. {{{{ REO }}}}}


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm so very sorry that there is so much suffering going on in your life right now.

I'm sending prayers and healing thoughts for both you and your hubby in the hope that things will turn out better for you both very soon, leading to successful and full recoveries.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 14, 2011)

Love you Robin! Hope you guys feel better soon.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Dec 14, 2011)

(((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) to you Robin, LB surely wouldn't be nearly the same without you


----------



## wildoak (Dec 14, 2011)

Always seems like when it rains it pours, hugs & prayers to you both!

Jan


----------



## Mini Gaits Farm (Dec 14, 2011)

God bless you Reo. Thoughts and prayers are certainly coming your way. You are a great lady and have alot on your plate right now. Please don't put your gallbladder too far on the back burner....my husband finally had his removed last January and is a new person....amazing how those things tend to poison your body when they go bad. Again....lots of prayers for you and your husband at this difficult time and always...


----------



## sedeh (Dec 14, 2011)

Robin you are always a rock and there for everyone else! I'm praying that your husband's foot gets better and that you'll be able to have your gallbladder surgery soon so you can feel better too!



ray


----------



## REO (Dec 14, 2011)

I just wanted to thank you all again. The prayers and well wishes means a lot to us. Tomorrow he has an appt with a specialist to assess what they're going to do about it. I'm very scared and my nerves are shot.

I'm glad I have my forum family to come to!


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Dec 14, 2011)

Hugs and prayers to you, Robin!


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh Robin! I am so sorry to hear about you and Karrel, my thoughts are with you and I hope and wish for good news for you both



Merry Christmas


----------



## sfmini (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh Robin, I can't believe you are able to keep up with all of us and deal with all of this as well. Wish I was closer so I could help you out!

Hope that all goes well today, and also that you can get rid of that gallbladder. Like the others said, the surgery is easy now, in and out, mine was a hair tougher but I had a hernia repair at the same time and even that wasn't too bad. All done lap now so recovery is fast.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 15, 2011)

I just wanted to add ...Ive seen the pics of the wound and I have to say I dont know how that man manages to get out of bed let alone go to work , he must be in horrendous pain


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2011)

His appt was at noon. I've been sitting here waiting, ready to jump out of my skin or be sick from nerves!

I just heard from Karrel. He was in there 3 hours!

He has to go to the hospital for 2 hours a day for a month to lay in some kind of chamber. After the month is over then he might have then surgery. Even the wound specialist called it nasty and said it's going to be a long drawn out process.

I'm sitting here crying like a fool. I've been crying since it happened Nov 17th.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish I could give you a hug! I will pray that Karrel makes a fast recovery and that you stay strong to help him through this difficult time.


----------



## Reble (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh so so sorry Robin, sure wish I could give you a big big (((Hug)))

& give you my shoulder to cry on..

It will be OK... things will go just fine and this too will pass..

Men can be so stubborn and not letting someone know what is happening, sure glad he finally showed you it..

Sorry all I can do is send up more prayers

You sure could do with some good news.

God Bless you and I do believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## dgrminis (Dec 15, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about your husband's accident and the wound you all are now dealing with.... I hope that they are able to treat it or have the surgery needed and that you can relax some (I know much easier to say than to do since you love him and it is painful to see him in pain).... Good Luck and we will be thinking of your family...


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2011)

The Dr that had been seeing him since it happened and had sent him on his way, saying it was fine...evidentally can't read an X-ray! Not just a break in the big toe and the toe next to it, but 2 breaks in the big toe, 1 break in the next toe AND his ankle is broken too! A deep hairline that goes all the way across. At least now he's going to a REAL Dr. from now on!

The redneck with his folded paper towels and duct tape came home with a whole bag of things to care for himself until he goes again on Tues! Then he gets an EKG etc.

It's called a Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy chamber that he has to lay in for two hours a day for a month. Then they'll see what surgery he needs.

They'll be fixing him up right now that he finally has a real Dr! He has a whole baggy of stuff now.

The nurse lady laughed her butt off when she saw his pink glittered toe nail! (oopsy!) Then another gal came in and asked if he had a granddaughter (toe nail) and he said no I have a grandWIFE who said I have ugly feet and tried to make it pretty. She about fell down laughing!

Then he checked in at Coke to clock out and his boss Cory asked him if he was staying for the Coke Christmas party and he said no, that his wife has been sitting at home crying all day and he wanted to get home. That he'd had a hard day too and K said Cory was nearly in tears.

He's home and safe now. At least now we know what's going on! He's snoring happily away on the couch next to me and I'm so glad he's finally able to sleep! I hope I'll also be able to tonight.

I know that all of you have helped me get through the last few days. And the prayers do help! Thank you!!!


----------



## supaspot (Dec 16, 2011)

this is the start of things getting better ...keep your chins up


----------



## Reble (Dec 16, 2011)

So happy to hear he is on his way too recover now, so sit back, and try not too worry! easier said than done, it sounds like he is in good hands, and you have been amazing through all of this...




:wub


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 16, 2011)

Wishing Robin and Karrel a brighter 2012 with less stress and better health.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 16, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news and that he is finally getting looked after by a GOOD doctor, wishing you guys all the best in the new year!!!


----------



## JanBKS (Dec 17, 2011)

Reo, I have always admired you since I started LLB many years ago. Please know I am sending Prayers and good thoughts for you and Your Husband, that he gets well soon and you get your operation, both of you are in my thoughts daily.

Hugs Jan


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 17, 2011)

OH My Robin!! I am so sorry to read this and hear you have been going thru all this! Huge hugs and prayers!! Why is he not off work and workers comp or his employer or employers insurance be paying him a wage and of course for ALL medical treatment needed?!!! He should not be having to work and make it worse and be in all that pain. Just terrible! Somebodies insurance, the employer, the employee who did it or the insurance on the truck should be covering all this AND his wages!! I also hope that you are doing ok with your gallstones. How painful and horrible. I hear it is like childbirth. Never had gallstones but I have delivered 3 sons. I just want you to know you are in my thoughts and prayers. You are such a wonderful person and sure don't deserve all this. I can't believe you have been doing everything and still organizing the Secret Santa Swap and taking care of all of us! You are an AMAZING woman! I wish I was closer I would come help!

Hugs and prayers!!






Sheri


----------



## LindaL (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm so glad to read that he went and got a 2nd opinion/X-rays done! When I read the first post about what happened to your hubby, my 1st thought was that he had obviously broken more than a few toes!





Hopefully now he is on the road to recovery!!





and...LOL!!! about the pink toe nails!!! TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## Bingo's Buck (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm glad things are looking up, and starting to get better. Though I must admit I caught myself laughing about pink glittering nail polish on his toe. It sounds like a grand wife indeed looking after his looks.


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2011)

Sheri Hill said:


> OH My Robin!! I am so sorry to read this and hear you have been going thru all this! Huge hugs and prayers!! Why is he not off work and workers comp or his employer or employers insurance be paying him a wage and of course for ALL medical treatment needed?!!! He should not be having to work and make it worse and be in all that pain. Just terrible! Somebodies insurance, the employer, the employee who did it or the insurance on the truck should be covering all this AND his wages!! Sheri






You would think that should be the case, wouldn't you? It's disgusting that a company can ignore this as if it never even happened. The doctor they initially sent him to sounds to be pretty much worthless-- how could they miss the fracture on his ankle??? They gave him no antibiotics, no wound wrapping instructions, no "walking cast", NOTHING. He was left with no care for a MONTH. If it hadn't been for Robin's mom calling them and chastising them, it's unlikely they would have done anything more, but luckily she did and he got to go to the specialist and is actually getting TREATMENT for his awful injury. The company will be paying for the treatment, but apparently it is grudgingly, sigh... ONE DAY they allowed him to sit at a desk and do paperwork, but the rest of the time he's had to do physical labor. And since he can't deliver product to stores they cut the commission that he used to get, so he makes less than he did before the incident. The company even docked him a sick day the day after he was run over when he didn't go into work!!!

The employee who ran him over is still driving for the company. The company has offered not a single thing to Karrel. If he stays at home to rest and gets Worker's Comp, it will be only half of what he earns by working. How many of us can get by on half of our normal salaries?

Robin is having to do all of the work of feeding and caring for the horses without her husband to help her, and with her health problems it is difficult, to say the least. They've sold some horses and are trying to sell more to ease the work load and bring in some money. Who knows how long it will take Karrel's foot to heal? He'll need surgery at some point. He could even lose his foot, thanks to the lack of medical care for a full month.

I had to tell all of this so it's known how bad all of this is. I saw the pictures of K's foot and there's a hole in it about the size of my fist. He is a veteran of the armed services and served in a war and he's struggling to go to work every day for an unappreciative company that figures getting run over by a semi truck at work is just the price you pay to "get" to work for them.


----------



## bevann (Dec 18, 2011)

I am so sorry about your husband.Sounds like the thing he has to be in is some kind of oxygen chamber.There is a hospital near me that has one.I have seen reports on TV about them and the success rate with wound healing is excellent.Sometimes it is so frustrating to deal with someone who won't ask for help especially medical stuff.Hang in there and sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow! This is amazing! Yes, it is hard to make it on workers comp for sure, but if they cut his commission, it might be almost as much anyway and at least he would not be aggrivating it by working on it! What a terrible, terrible company! I think they need to talk to a lawyer! If he loses some of the function (much less the foot) they have to pay him for the loss. My husband tore his knee at work and had to have surgery and they paid a tiny bit as it won't be 100% again. Anyway, I can't believe the company is getting away with this!! Don't they have sick pay anyway? I am appalled! Again, I think a lawyer should be helping them, they deserve wages, bills paid and some compensation for pain and suffering and any loss of function of the foot!! Just wrong!! GRRRR Maybe someone should also go to the media and see how the company likes the public knowing how terrible they treat their employees and how WRONG this is. Not only morally but it must be legally wrong too. This is how they treat our wonderful Veterans who sacrifice for us?!! Just makes me sick!



This is Coca Cola??? I just can't believe it!






If I was closer I would go help her feed etc. Also glad he is seeing a good Dr. now too. The other Dr. needs to be reprimanded or lose his license or be sued also for incompetance! How many other lives has he ruined or problems amplified by his incompetance! GRRRR Very sad!

Hugs and prayers! I hope they get a lawyer to work pro bono and sue the pants off them!!



Magic said:


> You would think that should be the case, wouldn't you? It's disgusting that a company can ignore this as if it never even happened. The doctor they initially sent him to sounds to be pretty much worthless-- how could they miss the fracture on his ankle??? They gave him no antibiotics, no wound wrapping instructions, no "walking cast", NOTHING. He was left with no care for a MONTH. If it hadn't been for Robin's mom calling them and chastising them, it's unlikely they would have done anything more, but luckily she did and he got to go to the specialist and is actually getting TREATMENT for his awful injury. The company will be paying for the treatment, but apparently it is grudgingly, sigh... ONE DAY they allowed him to sit at a desk and do paperwork, but the rest of the time he's had to do physical labor. And since he can't deliver product to stores they cut the commission that he used to get, so he makes less than he did before the incident. The company even docked him a sick day the day after he was run over when he didn't go into work!!!
> 
> The employee who ran him over is still driving for the company. The company has offered not a single thing to Karrel. If he stays at home to rest and gets Worker's Comp, it will be only half of what he earns by working. How many of us can get by on half of our normal salaries?
> 
> ...


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2011)

Please don't do anything to rail at the company.Losing commision is still higher than workmans comp.

Workmans comp is a few dollars shy of a THIRD of his daily base pay)





He is getting base pay. Since I showed the photos to his boss, K no longer does anything than sit at a desk or go to the "good" Dr. Karrel was sitting there when my mom called and he said his boss (who answered the phone) went white.





We'll be ok somehow.

He goes to get his chest Xray and EKG tomorrow. Hope they'll start him in the chamber right away so he can start healing.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear your husband is being looked after



Now I want to hear that you are also being seen and your problems dealt with so you both can go on to have the Merry Christmas and wonderful 2012 you are being wished by so many


----------



## Magic (Dec 18, 2011)

Sheri, I feel the same way, incensed and outraged, but I think that the risk of losing his job is just not worth it to Karrel to try to sue, and I can totally understand why. Trying to sue is a huge risk. What do you do if you lose the lawsuit, and then lose your job for your efforts? Yes, the company should take care of their employees, but the reality is, most businesses are only in it for the money, period. Their employees are only a means to an end.


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 18, 2011)

I really think that we all need to show Robin our support without bringing anything else into it. The relationship she and her husband have with his employer is just that--between them. If anyone starts bad mouthing anyone, this may cause more trouble than good. I am sure that all of you agree that Robin has enough problems without any of us adding to her worry. Please, please, please allow them to handle that part of the problem the way they think it should be done and just support her as we are all capable of doing.

That being said, Robin, I do hope you get the attention you need also so that you can start feeling better. God Bless you and your husband and prayers for improved health as quickly as possible.

Angie


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, you are right. I don't want to make more trouble. I am just so appalled at the treatment he has recieved and non support. I guess it just really makes me mad, they are not being treated fair at all. I am sorry Robin. It just makes me mad, they are not taking care of him like they should. Just not fair or moral! Huge hugs!!



Magic said:


> Sheri, I feel the same way, incensed and outraged, but I think that the risk of losing his job is just not worth it to Karrel to try to sue, and I can totally understand why. Trying to sue is a huge risk. What do you do if you lose the lawsuit, and then lose your job for your efforts? Yes, the company should take care of their employees, but the reality is, most businesses are only in it for the money, period. Their employees are only a means to an end.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 19, 2011)

I never said I would do anything or get involved, just voicing my outrage and thoughts. I feel SO bad for them and it is so unfair the way they are being treated and not being taken care of and compensated. It is just totally wrong!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 19, 2011)

Robin, I would not do anything to rail the company. I was just voicing my total outrage and thoughts on how totally wrong it is the way his employer is handling this and treating him and the non support. I am glad that he is only having to sit at a desk, when I had read he was having to still do his physical work, I couldn't believe it! I wonder how much MORE damage was done for the fact he was working on it that the first doctor didn't do his job and see how bad it really was and treat it as such. I actually can't believe the whole thing and the non support from the employer. I would NEVER want things to be worse or for him to lose his job. His boss SHOULD see those photos and he should be outraged and doing all he can to make things right for you guys!! I am also SO glad he is now seeing a good Dr. who is actually helping. I will continue to keep you both in my prayers that he will heal up fast and with no complications or long term or permanent damage and also that the employer/insur. is taking care of ALL related bills and that you will all be ok and this won't devastate you more than it already has. You guys sure didn't deserve any of this! Huge hugs!! Lots of prayers!! God Bless!



REO said:


> Please don't do anything to rail at the company.Losing commision is still higher than workmans comp.
> 
> Workmans comp is a few dollars shy of a THIRD of his daily base pay)
> 
> ...


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2011)

You all have *NO* idea how much I *LOVE* you!

My heart is so full!






I read the love, care, prayers & support in this thread and I cry & cry. Karrel & I want to thank ALL of you!!!!!

I don't even have words to say how much it means to us.

He tried for 10 hours to get in to get the chest xrays and EKG (like they TOLD him to come in to get today)

He needs to be cleared in order to start the chamber treatments. The sooner the better because AS I KNEW & TOLD HIM, it's infected!

I've said all along that he needed to be on antibiotics!

They FINALLY gave him some today!!!

If they keep dragging this out and if he loses his foot, I will go OFF on someone!!

It's the workmans comp taking their sweet time clearing that they will pay for treatment.

Them and their &%#[email protected] money!

LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 19, 2011)

Hugs and prayers! I am so sorry they (workmans comp. which usually gets the paperwork from the employer. I know workmans comp was waiting for my hubbies employer to get the paperwork sent so they COULD approve his hernia surgery!!) is not on the ball and getting this taken care of, it well may cost them more in the long run because of the more damage and infection being caused by their delay in approving it all. Not to mention what it is costing HIM! Yes, what if he loses his foot? What is a foot worth? How will they compensate him for that??!!! I never meant to say anything to upset you are anyone, I am just so appalled and shocked and feel SO bad for you. It is just not right the treatment or lack of treatment and support he is receiving. I am glad hey are FINALLY giving him some antibiotics. I can't believe they haven't yet already. The whole thing just blows my mind at the incompetence!!! You guys just don't desevere this!! As I said before, I wish I was closer to at least come help you feed and what not. Huge hugs and prayers!!



REO said:


> You all have *NO* idea how much I *LOVE* you!
> 
> My heart is so full!
> 
> ...


----------



## Eagle (Dec 20, 2011)

Robin I am so sorry for what you are both going through, my family and I are all praying for you both.

If only I were closer cos I would be straight over with my boys to help you out.

I have put a little something in the post for you both but I doubt it will arrive before Christmas


----------



## little lady (Dec 20, 2011)

((hugs)) I am so sorry for what you and hubby are going through. It does sound like you are on track with a good treatment plan. I will keep you both in my thoughts & prayers!


----------



## supaspot (Dec 20, 2011)

are there no charities that can help ? especially as he  is a veteran of the armed services and served in a war , Im sure there must be someone to turn to , if they only knew of your situation ..dont be proud , you have to ask for help , he stepped up for his country , now its time for someone to step up for you


----------



## Magic (Dec 20, 2011)

supaspot said:


> are there no charities that can help ? especially as he  is a veteran of the armed services and served in a war , Im sure there must be someone to turn to , if they only knew of your situation ..dont be proud , you have to ask for help , he stepped up for his country , now its time for someone to step up for you






Why not *US*?? The members of this forum are part of a family, and a huge group of friends, who help each other out as we can. I've sent money to many different members here when tragedy struck, as have so many of you. Robin runs the Secret Santa gift exchange every year, putting in hundreds of unpaid hours for OUR enjoyment; she runs the fishing game, same thing. She moderates on this forum, again putting in untold hours of unpaid work, for US. Let's help HER for a change! It seems none of us are close enough to help with the physical work, but we could pitch in some funds to help them be able to at least be able to get hay delivered (no way can Karrel be unloading hay, and Robin can't do it either!)and other things so that Karrel can have a chance to heal and then Robin will be able to get gallbladder surgery, hopefully before her gallbladder bursts. REO/Robin's paypal is [email protected]

and their mailing address is Robin and Karrel Olmstead 11219 NE North Drive, Fletcher Oklahoma, 73541

I know that times are tough for all of us, but let's do what we can to make a Christmas miracle, shall we?


----------



## MeganH (Dec 20, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with both you and your family. So sorry you all are going through this. (((HUGS)))


----------



## sdust (Dec 23, 2011)

Robin we need an update. How are you guys doing? I have a little something on the way. It won't make Christmas but I hope it is close. Take care and I am here to help if needed. Debbie


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 23, 2011)

iam so sorry to hear whats happen ,,hope you and your husband get better real soon

sending some huge hugs


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2011)

So thankful to hear that Karrel is at last getting some help. Sending you both Special Christmas ((((HUGS)))) and doubling my prayers and hopes that the season will bring you both some peace.


----------



## Getitia (Dec 23, 2011)

Robin,

Special prayers and a Christmas blessing for your wonderful husband and that the medical treatment is a complete success to allow his leg to be totally healed. And do take care of yourself. Gall Bladder surgery has changed greatly over the years and the recovery time as was mentioned is now very quick.

If you need any assistance with the WC red tape, email me and I will be glad to help you - I work within the WC system on the employer's side on a regular basis and have some internal knowledge of the process in many of the states. Find out if his employer is self insured (which is suspect and the claim is being handled by a TPA) or if they are in the state fund. Given how the wound is being described, addressing the issue quickly will be key.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 23, 2011)

OMG, I just read this at work- big mistake, now I am crying!! I am so sorry you and your husband are going through this!!! LOTS of BIG HUGS to you both and hope things are ok. Yes, we need an update on you BOTH! Sending best wishes and prayers that this will all be behind you soon, and that things will be ok!


----------



## jsites (Dec 23, 2011)

Thinking of you and your husband and sending many possitive thoughts and warm wishes your way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Marty (Dec 24, 2011)

I feel horrible about your husband's accident and don't blame you for being so upset about such an injury. I also had gall stones and know how terribly those painful attacks are. I put off the lap surgery for way too long but once I had it done, I was so relieved. I was an out patient and was home that same day. I took the stupid thing home in a jar with me! Keep your chin up because things will soon get better for you both. Think positive!


----------

